# [SOLVED]blad przy aktualizacji Gento :(((

## _luka_

Witam jestem nobem i mam straszny problem z aktualizacja gentoo:

```
Number of files: 145518

Number of files transferred: 2460

Total file size: 159632639 bytes

Total transferred file size: 7301920 bytes

Literal data: 7301920 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3292710

Total bytes written: 49381

Total bytes read: 10706290

wrote 49381 bytes  read 10706290 bytes  35206.78 bytes/sec

total size is 159632639  speedup is 14.84

>>> Updating Portage cache:   89%!!! Cannot resolve a virtual package name to an ebuild.

!!! This is a bug, please report it. (virtual/ghostscript-0)

```

od tej pory emerge tez nie działa...

```
!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the /etc/make.profile symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?
```

Byłbym wdzieczny za pomoc... i dziekuje z gory...Last edited by _luka_ on Mon Jan 29, 2007 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zoltarx

Wygląda na to, że podczas aktualizacji wymiotło gdzieś symlink do profilu - bez tego portage nie będzie prawidłowo pracować. To jest nieco dziwne, rozumiem, że drzewo /usr/portage jest wciąż dostępne (jeśli trzymasz /usr na innej partycji być może nie została podmontowana). W każdym razie w tej sytuacji możesz spróbować ustawić prawidłowo profil (link symboliczny /etc/make.profile) i spróbować ponowić aktualizację. Możesz też odwołać się do handbooka i ponowić instalację np. od tego punktu: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6. Aktualne dane i pliki konfiguracyjne nie powinny zostać uszkodzone - ważne jest później tylko uważne wykonanie etc-update.

----------

## _luka_

Zrobilem wszytko według tego handbooka... i dalej jets to samo...  :Sad:  moze  jakies inne sugestie??? dzieki za pomoc

----------

## Poe

pokaz wynik

```

ls -n /etc | grep make.profile

```

----------

## _luka_

```
localhost root # ls -n /etc | grep make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx   1 0   0    48 sty 23 22:22 make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.1

```

prosze... jakies sugestie?? :Smile: )

----------

## dziadu

Ja tyko zaproponuje, żeby zlinkować:

```

ln -sf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1 /etc/make.profile

```

albo użyć

```
eselect profile
```

----------

## _luka_

```

ln -sf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1 /etc/make.profile 
```

 Dziekuje serdecznie pomoglo...  :Very Happy:  po tej komendzie zrobilem tylko 

```
emerge portage 

etc-update
```

  i aktualizacja i reszta  smiga  :Very Happy:  dziekuje jeszcze raz:)

----------

## timor

 *_luka_ wrote:*   

> ... i aktualizacja i reszta  smiga  dziekuje jeszcze raz:)

 To jeszcze jedno... Na forum jest taki zwyczaj, że w tytule postu z rozwiązanym problemem wpisuje się [SOLVED]  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *timor wrote:*   

> Na forum jest taki zwyczaj, że w tytule postu z rozwiązanym problemem wpisuje się [SOLVED] 

 

jest też zwyczaj, że pracę moderatorów wykonują WYŁĄCZNIE moderatorzy.

----------

## timor

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *timor wrote:*   Na forum jest taki zwyczaj, że w tytule postu z rozwiązanym problemem wpisuje się [SOLVED]  
> 
> jest też zwyczaj, że pracę moderatorów wykonują WYŁĄCZNIE moderatorzy.

 Przepraszam, nie chcę czynić Cię bezrobotnym   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *_luka_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ln -sf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1 /etc/make.profile
> ```
> ...

 

Powinno być:

```
ln -sf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop /etc/make.profile
```

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## dziadu

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *_luka_ wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ln -sf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1 /etc/make.profile
> ```
> ...

 

Odpowiem na to tak jak kiedyś pewien gość

 *Poncjusz Piłat wrote:*   

> Com napisał, napisałem

 

Kiedy pisałem tego posta liczyłem, że osoba do której jest adresowany jest na tyle rozważna, że nie wklepie w konsole pierwszego lepszego polecenia jakie byle dziadu na forum podsunie. Zaproponowałem tylko jedno z rozwiązań, sugerując również użycie polecenia eselect, które naprowadziłoby _luka_ na inne rozwiązania. Liczyłem też, że rozezna się w dostępnych profilach i sam wybierze właściwy dla niego.

Jednak zaproponowane przeze mnie rozwiązanie jest jak najbardziej poprawne i nie widze powodów do "czepiania" się go. Rozwiązanie zaproponowane przez Arfrevera jest równie dobre, ale niekoniecznie lepsze. Zresztą, nie można wszystkiego ludziom podawać na tacy. Wystarczy tylko naprowadzić, a resztę niech zrobią sami. Wtedy będą mieli najwięcej korzyści z tego.

----------

